# Interview of  Forrest E. Morgan, author of Living the Martial Way



## Instructor

http://www.ikigaiway.com/2009/interview-forrest-morgan-author-living-the-martial-way-part1/



> Theres a certain pantheon of martial arts books that are considered classics or must-reads. The most commonly cited examples are The Book of Five Rings, The Art of War, The Bubishi, Tao of Jeet Kune Do, Karate-Do: My Way of Life, etc. Among these predominantly aged texts stands one that is routinely cited as brilliant, yet written during our own generation. That book is Living the Martial Way, and it has effected the lives and paths of thousands of martial artists all over the world. Author Forrest Morgan doesnt boast epically high ranks in multiple styles, nor does he stand to inherit any deep dark martial arts secrets from hidden masters. Despite that, he has managed to pierce the heart of the matter and create a manual for the ways in which modern day soldiers and citizens can apply the martial way and warrior mindset in their every day lives. - See more at: http://www.ikigaiway.com/2009/inter...g-the-martial-way-part1/#sthash.q15TV7MP.dpuf


----------



## Instructor

Thats "Martial" way not Marital Way...LOL. I don't have the ability edit the title. If any mods could intervene I would be much obliged.


----------



## jks9199

Taken care of.

Forrest Morgan's book is excellent... In fact, might be time to re-read it.


----------



## Instructor

I find it's one I revisit regularly.  It definitely informed my ideas regarding the martial arts in my early training and it still influences me today.


----------



## David43515

I've read most of the ones they listed in the article, and I have to say I've always considered Living the Martial Way to be the best martial arts book I've ever read. Probably because it's more about concepts and idea than anything else, so it makes you think. He doesn't say I've got the answers nearly as often as he says here are some of the questions we should be asking ourselves.


----------



## Instructor

I agree completely David.  Also it makes me proud that such a great book about martial arts was written by an American service member.  It's a shame that his knees prevent him from doing martial arts like he used to.  I wonder if the old style TKD kicks messed them up?


----------

